# my S3 with new wheels PICS



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

here are some pics.

























































and here´s a pic with the old wheels.... (featured in the february 06 EUROtuner magazine.)


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (riggz_racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riggz_racing* »_










Nice! Looks like some serious rubber there also....


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (riggz_racing)*

i like those better than your other ones.
they look very clean with your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (Rogerthat)*

those ch are sick bro cool car


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (Audifollow)*

gorgeous


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice looking!


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Here´s mine dirty s3 with 18" ch´s...


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (Ken A3T)*

clean *S3*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: my S3 with new wheels PICS (Black20th)*

Very nice


----------



## audi500 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine is silver too..










_Modified by audi500 at 8:33 AM 4-28-2006_


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (audi500)*

S3's are the perfect little hatch. So speedy


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

Can i see some pics of the engine bay?...Thanks


----------



## hEcTuBiS (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (ATM3222)*

i love s3's i wish we had them here in the states, audi is retarded for not bringing them here


----------



## d-uber (May 8, 2006)

Wish i got a silver one now! Settled for a black one instead and she's to damn hard to keep clean. :-(


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (d-uber)*

Wow


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

Here are mine S´s new brakes...
Calipes are from Porsche GT3 and rotors are from R32.
pic1
pic2
pic3



_Modified by TeemuM at 4:36 AM 5-22-2006_


----------

